
Show HN: World's Sexiest Video Search Engine Hits the Streets (YC W16) - stephensonsco
http://www.hoogley.com
======
stephensonsco
We started indexing gobs of Youtube videos and made the world's most
luxurious, diamond encrusted video search engine. The audio is stripped and
digested with Deepgram (that's us—hi!). When you search, you're brought right
to when people are talking about your precious little search term.

The index is 4 million+ seconds of video and growing.

~~~
schoen
I hope YouTube won't get upset with this and try to stop your project.

------
ilarum
The search tool worked better than I expected it to. Good job on that. I read
on the YC blog[1] that you're using deep learning to index audio - can you
explain more about this? Do you have any experiments showing how this is
better than generating a transcript of the audio?

[1] [https://blog.ycombinator.com/deepgram-yc-w16-is-building-
a-g...](https://blog.ycombinator.com/deepgram-yc-w16-is-building-a-google-for-
audio)

~~~
stephensonsco
Yep, we use deep learning to generate an index of audio features and an
approximate search to look through it all. We've done lots of testing on both
clear and average/noisy audio. With standard transcription matching you get
~alright results (50% retrieval) on clear audio but really terrible results on
average/noisy audio (<20% retrieval). With deepgram you get great results on
clear audio (90% retrieval) and still really good results (80% retrieval) on
noisy/average quality content.

We're always trying to make the indexing and search better/faster. For Hoogley
we had to pull some tricks to get the search to be really fast for a lot of
users, so it isn't quite as high quality as it can be. Working on it though ;)

~~~
ilarum
Cool stuff, good luck guys!

------
55555
I like the idea (and we have the same retarded sense of humor) but it isn't
consistently useful. I searched "hilary bosnia sniper fire" and got nothing.

So spend less resources on your design and more on functionality.

EDIT: Additional feedback: Your product doesn't work. If you test it yourself
for a few minutes you'll see that. It is your job to test it, not the world's.
You're not "getting it out there" so much as turning people away forever
because they will think "I've already tried that; it didn't work". This is
kinda like when my programmer employees/contractors tell me that they finished
a feature but I know they never bothered to try it because it doesn't work at
all.

------
bradym
I searched for linux and got 13 results. None of them have anything to do with
linux. How is this a sexy search engine?

~~~
stephensonsco
The sexy part refers to the looks — sorry if our sense of humor is not
translating well :(

------
jsudhams
Not sure why they released, it is not even alpha product. looks like a POC

~~~
stephensonsco
What?! You don't like click bait-y titles that point to POCs?!! You are
totally right, it's a POC. <<slink away>> Just a project we put out really,
really early but hope it's fun/interesting.

Indexing the entire web's videos and presenting results well is a big
computational+UI problem that we are still working on. We mostly help
businesses get value out of their audio/video with our API. Full scale search
engine is a ways away.

------
HappyFunGuy
It doesn't produce any useful search results for me?

~~~
stephensonsco
Bummer. The index size is pretty small right now but we're working on
increasing it right now. What were you searching for?

------
Micoloth
The voice recognition actually works very well. Obviously the results now look
completely random.. To the point where it's actually funny to use

~~~
stephensonsco
Glad you are having fun with it! That's why we put this version out. Have fun
collecting flair ;P

------
trakout
Is Hoogley a cross between Google and Hooli?

------
agibsonccc
Glad to see you guys got this on the web! I remember seeing an incarnation of
this at your GTC booth.

How long did ingestion take?

~~~
stephensonsco
Thanks! I'm glad we got __something__ to play with. This is about a day of
crawling + processing.

------
HappyFunGuy
How is this better than searching youtube auto closed captions?

~~~
stephensonsco
It's about the same in topology — process audio, search through that, get back
timestamps — but we don't rely on transcribing the words correctly.

